# Netzteil mit 2x 8-Pin EPS12V gesucht



## InfoStudent (21. August 2017)

Hallöchen.

Ich hab mal wieder eine Frage in die fröhliche Runde und zwar geht es diesmal um eine Empfehlung für ein Netzteil mit 2x 8-Pin EPS12V Stecker.

Meine Ideen wäre folgendes:
Super Flower Leadex 80 Plus Platinum Netzteil, weiss - 750 Watt

oder

EVGA SuperNOVA GQ 80 Plus Gold Netzteil - 750 Watt

Geht um dieses Board hier als Austausch zu einem Z170er:
EVGA Z270 Classified K Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Und ich sage gleich, es ist nicht mein eigener Rechner, ich wünschte, ich hätte das Geld für solche Spielereien^^

Sind die oben genannten Netzeile in Ordnung? welches würdet ihr eher nehmen oder doch ein ganz anderes?

Betrieben wird ein 6700K mit OC und ein 1080 SLI Verbund (ebenfalls OC) und dazu eine PCI-E SSD (Intel 750 400gb). Daher auch die veranschlagten 750W.


----------



## amdahl (21. August 2017)

Sicher dass zwei EPS-Stecker müssen? Wird der I7-6700k mit flüssigem Stickstoff übertaktet?


----------



## Threshold (21. August 2017)

Es reicht, wenn ein 8 Pin drin steckt. den zweiten braucht man nicht.

Ansonsten das P11 mit 850 Watt kaufen.

Ach ja, und kein EVGA Mainboard kaufen. Die Dinger schaltest du morgens ein und mittags fällt es dir auseinander.


----------



## InfoStudent (21. August 2017)

Wie gesagt, es ist nicht mein Spielzeug.

Interessant zu wissen, dass die Boards im Gegensatz zu den GPUs scheinbar nichts taugen, für mich eh außerhalb meiner Preisklasse.
Aber ist halt EVGA Fanatismus, der Kauffaktor ist der 24 PIN Anschluss (musste selbst mir das Grinsen verkneifen und das Heulen, als ich dann den Preis gesehen habe).
Mit Glück ist es noch nicht verbaut, da eben das Netzteil noch unklar ist. Edith sagt: Wenn der Betrieb mit 1x 4/8-Pin ATX12V möglich ist könnte das B3 850 wahrscheinlich sogar weiter zum Einsatz kommen.

Nö, ist ein geköpfter i7-6700K unter einem Dark Rock Pro 3 mit 4,7 oder 4,8 GHz. Dazu zweimal die Classified von EVGA. Weder Wasser noch Stickstoff kommen zum Einsatz.

@Threshold Hast du dann gleich einen Boardtipp, auch wenn es das falsche Forum ist eigentlich, denke ein neuer Beitrag macht da wenig Sinn.


----------



## Threshold (21. August 2017)

InfoStudent schrieb:


> Nö, ist ein geköpfter i7-6700K unter einem Dark Rock Pro 3 mit 4,7 oder 4,8 GHz. Dazu zweimal die Classified von EVGA. Weder Wasser noch Stickstoff kommen zum Einsatz.



DA bietet sich eher ein Wasserkasten an, dann hat man einfach mehr Platz für die Grafikkarten, wenn man daran herumfummeln muss.



InfoStudent schrieb:


> @Threshold Hast du dann gleich einen Boardtipp, auch wenn es das falsche Forum ist eigentlich, denke ein neuer Beitrag macht da wenig Sinn.



Die Frage ist erst mal, wieso es ein 400€ Board sein muss?
Und sag jetzt nicht, weil EVGA drauf steht. Es gibt auch EVGA Boards, die günstiger sind.

Was kann also das Classified, was nicht andere auch können?


----------



## InfoStudent (21. August 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> DA bietet sich eher ein Wasserkasten an, dann hat man einfach mehr Platz für die Grafikkarten, wenn man daran herumfummeln muss.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Zum Teil weil EVGA drauf steht, weil es angeblich so toll aussieht mit dem 90° gedrehten 24 Pin Connector (Kabelmanagement) und weil es 13 CPU Phasen bietet, den "hohen Gold Anteil" hat und nicht wie ein Christbaum leuchtet. Das Ding hat jedes bisschen RGB abgedreht. Schätze letztlich auch einfach "Haben will", am Geld liegt es ja nicht.

Die 1080 Classified kann man meines Wissen nicht unter Wasser setzen, da gibt es keine Kühlkörper für?
Die Argumente für die Classified waren damals die Phasen, das PCB und die Möglichkeit des Voltage Tools.
Zudem sind die 2 Karten einfach auch schon vorhanden, es geht mehr um Board und PSU.


----------



## Threshold (21. August 2017)

Mit dem Wasserkasten ist der CPU Kühler. Nicht die Grafikkarten.
Nimm das P11 mit 850 Watt.
Alles andere muss dann halt selbst getragen würden.
Aber  -- echt jetzt, ich würde für den Mainstream Sockel von Intel keine 400€ für ein Mainboard ausgeben.
Vor allem dann nicht, wenn Coffee lake schon am Start ist.


----------



## InfoStudent (21. August 2017)

Custom oder AiO? Kann es ja mal weitergeben.
Das P11 gebe ich auch weiter.
Naja, ein Board braucht es, entweder Z170 oder Z270, wenn du "sinnvolle" Vorschläge hast gebe ich die auch gern weiter ("sinnvoll" deshalb, weil es in dem Bereich glaub gar nicht mehr geht  )
Und den 6700K möchte er momentan weiter verwenden, bis die PCIE Lanes nicht mehr reichen. Momentan klappt es mit den 20 ja gerade noch so.


----------



## Threshold (21. August 2017)

Der 6700k hat nur 16 Lanes.

Kauf ein Board, auf dem du den Platz für zwei Karten hast. Das sollte auch mit einem 200€ board problemlos gehen.
Das Maximus Hero bietet sich da an, kostet aber wohl 250€ oder so.


----------



## InfoStudent (21. August 2017)

Dann wüsste ich gern wie bisher die Lane-Verteilung ausgesehen hat?
Weil alle drei Karten steckten.
Na, soll er halt auf die U.2 Version oder so wechseln, die müsste ja weiterhin funktionieren. Darauf habe ich tatsächlich nicht geachtet, da ich es so vorgefunden habe.
Danke für den Tipp. Ich gebe es mal weiter.


----------



## Threshold (21. August 2017)

Na ja, die beiden Karten haben die Lanes von der CPU bekommen, sind also 2x8.
Die PCIe SSD bekommt die Lanes von dem PCH. Sind 4 Lanes. wie die shared ist, müsste man im Handbuch nachlesen.
Um welches Board geht es denn da?
Kann auch sein, dass sich die zweite Grafikkarte und die PCIe SSD die Lanes teilen mussten und jede nur 4 Lanes bekam. Das hängt eben vom Board ab.


----------

